# Business visa / Entrepass for Singapore



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there any easy to manage business i can invest in singapore and move there.? I am open to anything as long as its a safe easy to do business and can fulfil the visa requirements. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Here was I thinking that one started a business because one had certain skills and a strong work ethic . . .


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore is keen to attract skilled people who bring good business to the country.
But you must be good at it (and able to prove that) to be accepted!

The easiest way is probably Permanent Residence (PR) through the Global Investor Program (GIP - google it!), which requires a proven business track record (turnover S$30 million in the last three years) and an investment in Singapore of S$2.5 million.

The second best is the EntrePass, a visa for starting and running your own business. This requires a proven track record, an innovative business plan and investment of S$50 thousand. You also need to fulfill yearly rising thresholds for turnover and employment of local workers to have the visa renewed (you'll have to leave Singapore if you don't!).

The third method, opening a company with a local partner, hiring yourself and getting a work visa (EP) based on that, is now so difficult that it's basically not relevant any more.

In any case you need the help of an accounting and company incorporation service provider. Janus and Rikvin are the biggest, but there are also others (of varying quality).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

unlike yester years you can't buy a residency in Singapore ... as beppi has explained ...

look elsewhere if you want to buy residency of convenience ..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And you don't have to look far. As an example, Malaysia has a residency program for non-working foreigners.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I too was thinking of Malaysia and MM2H ...

atleast as long as UMNO/BN rules you are safe in Bolehland ...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

really hard to be in singapore nowadays , i have been there just recently and tried my luck applying . i had been shortlisted by employer but alas, they have used up their quota for hiring a foreign worker


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

off topic ...

Enzoo, Singapore allowed foreigners to flood in, taking up jobs which locals were doing including Filipinos serving coffee in food court ... and some other Asian nationals working in 7-11 ...

it is fair that government put in policies to stop cheap labour making locals unemployed ... even then Singapore is extremely open vs neighbouring countries in this region .... 

if you had skills in demand you can get a job ...


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not at all fair when a country invites guest workers, their families join them, and a couple of generations later those guest workers who then *are* nationals of the country are pushed to the extremities. It has happened in many European countries, as well as Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Bellthorpe: what exactly are you on ??

I don't get it .. 

with a limited land space, and vocal population how do you see it as unfair ?

The truth is, being the most prosperous country in the region, Singapore attracts a lot of people, most being driven here due to poverty back home

that they should be allowed to work for lower price, make citizens jobless etc, I don't get that part .


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not suggesting Singapore just open its border. I would however suggest that you read my post again, more carefully. Please read everything that I wrote in my brief note. Consider framing your thoughts and any subsequent reply in an historical context.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Bellthorpe:
Foreigners are at the mercy of government decisions to not renew their visa in ALL countries in the world.
But if they have become nationals (=citizens of the host country) they should be (and generally are, including in Singapore) treated like all other citizens. By the way, almost all of Singapore's population has been here just "a couple of generations".

If your post alluded to the treatment of some European minorities, who had been there much longer and are citizens, I agree with you, but that discussion should then not be on this Singapore forum.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

thanks ecureilx for the reply ,appreciate it . will just try and come back for visit again hopefully this year. now back in dubai as of the moment . singapore is really nice ,this is my first impression when i came for a visit recently


----------

